# Sacarla/le de un lugar



## DomStaff

Hola.

Hace unas semanas escribí una redacción muy corta sobre un terremoto y dije:
La sacaron del escombro. (Se refiere a una chica.)

Usé 'la' porque 'sacar' en un verbo transitivo.

Pero mi profesora, que no habla bien (es mi profesora porque es la única que habla un poco del idioma, los demás profesores no tienen ni idea), me ha dicho que debería haber puesto 'le'?

Os lo pregunto porque ella no entiende el leísmo/laísmo y todo eso, tampoco entiende la diferencia entre un verbo transitivo e instransitivo, y antes de hablarle quiero saber si el que se equivoca soy yo.

Es que, para mí, 'le' no tiene sentido... 'le sacaron del escombro' no queda bien cuando no se refiere a un chico, a mi juicio...a ver lo que decís...

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Agró

La sacaron del escombro. (Se refiere a una chica.)

*Le *sacaron del escombro. (referido a un chico). Esta forma se tolera y usa en amplias zonas de España.


----------



## DomStaff

Agró said:


> La sacaron del escombro. (Se refiere a una chica.)
> 
> *Le *sacaron del escombro. (referido a un chico). Esta forma se tolera y usa en amplias zonas de España.



Gracias por responder tan rápido.

Vale. Por eso, *siempre *tienes que decir 'la sacaron del escombro', verdad? (Cuando se refiere a una chica.)

Por cierto, con qué frecuencia diríais 'le sacaron de un lugar' en vez de 'lo'?

Es que no sé si debería empezar a usar el leísmo...


----------



## Agró

DomStaff said:


> Gracias por responder tan rápido.
> 
> Vale. Por eso, *siempre *tienes que decir 'la sacaron del escombro', verdad? (Cuando se refiere a una chica.)
> 
> Por cierto, con qué frecuencia diríais 'le sacaron de un lugar' en vez de 'lo'?
> 
> Es que no sé si debería empezar a usar el leísmo...


Mi consejo es que no uses el leísmo (déjanoslo a los nativos), y que uses los pronombres como corresponde (para OD, _*lo/la/los/las*_, y para OI, *le/les*).


----------



## RoFRARUS

En la Argentina, nunca usaríamos *le* para el ejemplo que planteás. Por otro lado, lo que me llama poderosamente la atención en tu oración es el "del escombro". Cuando un edificio se derrumba, en este caso a consecuencia de un movimiento telúrico, el mismo se reduce a *escombros*.

Saludos.


----------



## DomStaff

RoFRARUS said:


> En la Argentina, nunca usaríamos *le* para el ejemplo que planteás. Por otro lado, lo que me llama poderosamente la atención en tu oración es el "del escombro". Cuando un edificio se derrumba, en este caso a consecuencia de un movimiento telúrico, el mismo se reduce a *escombros*.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes toda la razón. Gracias por decírmelo!

Saludos.


----------



## ZSThomp

Un(a) profesor(a) de español no tiene por qué reemplazar "la" por "le" aqui.  "Le" en tu caso no es del todo incorrecto en algunas areas hispanohablantes pero lo que hizo tu profesora solo sirvió para confundirte.  Where are you going to school that they only have a mediocre teacher available?

Z


----------



## DomStaff

ZSThomp said:


> Un(a) profesor(a) de español no tiene por qué reemplazar "la" por "le" aqui.  "Le" en tu caso no es del todo incorrecto en algunas areas hispanohablantes pero lo que hizo tu profesora solo sirvió para confundirte.  Where are you going to school that they only have a mediocre teacher available?
> 
> Z



Lo sé! Pero quería que un nativo me dijera que estaba en lo correcto para que se rindiera...es que siempre insiste en que es 'le' pero la verdad es que no entiende qué es el leísmo, o sea, piensa que se usa 'le' para personas y 'lo/la' para objetos y no sabe que el uso de 'le' en vez de 'lo' como objeto directo es un dialecto que ya es aceptado por la RAE. Nunca me escucha y, pues, no voy a dejar que ella me diga que estoy en lo equivocado, porque ella es la que se equivoca.

Tengo que admitir que aquí los exámenes (de los idiomas extranjeros) son bastante sencillos, por eso, no hay que tener un gran nivel para conseguir la mejor nota, un A*, y también prefiero aprender por mi propia cuenta porque no confío en los profesores, por lo tanto no importa el colegio al que voy.

La facildad de los exámenes de idiomas se debe a que los ingleses hablamos otros idiomas de pena!

(Es posible que 'dialecto' no quede bien, pero me da pereza buscar el significado.)

Por cierto, si he fallado dime por favor!


----------



## Julvenzor

Hola, DomStaff:

Pues... vaya plan. Si esa mujer, como evidencia, no sabe de lo que habla (una necia cabezota); pues casi mejor estudiar uno por cuenta propia o contratar a alguno de los presentes. 

Para este caso en concreto, creo que lo más idiomático sería "la sacó de entre los escombros". Solemos decir "escombros", siempre en plural.

Un saludo.


----------



## DomStaff

Julvenzor said:


> Hola, DomStaff:
> 
> Pues... vaya plan. Si esa mujer, como evidencia, no sabe de lo que habla (una necia cabezota); pues casi mejor estudiar uno por cuenta propia o contratar a alguno de los presentes.
> 
> Para este caso en concreto, creo que lo más idiomático sería "la sacó de entre los escombros". Solemos decir "escombros", siempre en plural.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ya que sólo falta una semana hasta el examen, es mejor que siga así,estudiando por mi propia cuenta, jájajaja.

Sí, gracias, RoFRARUS ya me lo ha dicho pero gracias de todos modos.


----------



## nomecunde

No hagas leísmo si puedes evitarlo. Yo soy madrileña y lucho por no hacerlo cada día. Y me cuesta muchísimo....Te diré que a los que no son leístas les suena fatal cuando nos oyen..


----------



## DomStaff

Julvenzor said:


> Ni lo jure...
> Ahora que la homeopatía está de moda, si desea algún tratamiento innovador y peligroso ya sabe a quién acudir.
> 
> Bueno... cada uno ha de apechugar con lo que le toca. Toda región está colmada de solecismos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo comprendo. No obstante, tampoco aspire a pervertir una lengua extranjera tan bien como podría hacerlo con la suya.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola. Espero que no te moleste pero tengo otra duda del leísmo. Siempre había escrito 'se le oponían' cuando 'le' se refiere a un hombre porque así se escribió la primera vez que lo vi. Sin embargo, he leído que 'oponerse' es un verbo transitivo, así que estoy empezando a dudar de mí mismo...sé muy bien que podría decir 'le' sin que nadie se diera cuenta porque pensaría que estoy usando un leísmo (si es 'lo') o que lo tengo bien (si de verdad tiene que ser 'le').

Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Ushuaia

DomStaff said:


> Siempre había escrito 'se le oponían' cuando 'le' se refiere a un hombre porque así se escribió la primera vez que lo vi. Sin embargo, he leído que 'oponerse' es un verbo transitivo, así que estoy empezando a dudar de mí mismo...sé muy bien que podría decir 'le' sin que nadie se diera cuenta porque pensaría que estoy usando un leísmo (si es 'lo') o que lo tengo bien (si de verdad tiene que ser 'le').



De verdad tiene que ser _le_, incluso cuando se refiere a una cosa: se oponían a la votación = se le oponían (frase poco frecuente, pero no por eso incorrecta). No sé si tiene que ver con el hecho de que es un verbo con complemento de régimen preposicional o con qué; ¡no faltarán foreros con argumentos para explicártelo!

Saludos.


----------



## SevenDays

Sí, también lo veo así. Con el significado de "ser (persona o cosa) opuesta a otra", es una construcción pronominal intransitiva: _se le oponían_.


----------



## ZSThomp

Tambien diria que es "se le opone."  "El se opone a clonar changos bailarines."  Los changos bailarines son el complemento indirecto por lo que se emplea el pronombre "le."

Vale notar que "le" en tales frases "se le" se usa mucho hasta en casos con complementos directos en frases impersonales/pasivos(?) y ni se considera "leismo."  Por ejemplo en el caso de "se respeta mucho al señor", es muy comun decir "se le respeta mucho" en vez de "se lo respeta mucho" aunque tanto la primera como la segunda son correctas.

Z


----------



## DomStaff

Ushuaia said:


> De verdad tiene que ser _le_, incluso cuando se refiere a una cosa: se oponían a la votación = se le oponían (frase poco frecuente, pero no por eso incorrecta). No sé si tiene que ver con el hecho de que es un verbo con complemento de régimen preposicional o con qué; ¡no faltarán foreros con argumentos para explicártelo!
> 
> Saludos.





SevenDays said:


> Sí, también lo veo así. Con el significado de "ser (persona o cosa) opuesta a otra", es una construcción pronominal intransitiva: _se le oponían_.



Gracias!


----------



## DomStaff

ZSThomp said:


> Tambien diria que es "se le opone."  "El se opone a clonar changos bailarines."  Los changos bailarines son el complemento indirecto por lo que se emplea el pronombre "le."
> 
> Vale notar que "le" en tales frases "se le" se usa mucho hasta en casos con complementos directos en frases impersonales/pasivos(?) y ni se considera "leismo."  Por ejemplo en el caso de "se respeta mucho al señor", es muy comun decir "se le respeta mucho" en vez de "se lo respeta mucho" aunque tanto la primera como la segunda son correctas.
> 
> Z



Eso se me ocurrió. Sin embargo, normalmente 'se le' es una alternativa a la voz pasiva, no? P. ej. se le vio en el supermercado = lo vieron en el supermercado = he was seen in the supermarket. Por lo tanto, me confundí porque 'oponían' se refería a personas específicas en mi ejemplo.

Por cierto, es muy probable que esté en lo equivocado jájaja...porque sólo te puedo decir lo que he visto, por eso, es posible que se me olviden ciertos casos (de 'se le' y eso).


----------



## Julvenzor

DomStaff said:


> Eso se me ocurrió. Sin embargo, normalmente 'se le' es una alternativa a la voz pasiva, no? P. ej. se le vio en el supermercado = lo vieron en el supermercado = he was seen in the supermarket. Por lo tanto, me confundí porque 'oponían' se refería a personas específicas en mi ejemplo.
> 
> Por cierto, es muy probable que esté en lo equivocado jájaja...porque sólo te puedo decir lo que he visto, por eso, es posible que se me olviden ciertos casos (de 'se le' y eso).




No, "se *le*" no es por sí misma una alternativa para la pasiva. Ocurre que desde los albores del español se desarrolló un leísmo en torno a esa estructura; pues se requiere un acusativo, no un dativo. Lo gramaticalmente correcto es "se *lo* vio en el supermercado"; sin embargo, diría que la opción con "le" es mayoritaria a excepción del Cono Sur, donde únicamente usan "lo".

El uso de los acusativos y dativos no solamente viene regido por la transitividad o intransitividad del verbo, sino que presentan una función aspectual según la relación del objeto. Hay verbos que cambian radicalmente de significado si van con acusativo o dativo. Por ejemplo, "disparar". No conlleva lo mismo que a uno "le disparen" (reciba un balazo) que "lo disparen" (lo lancen a través de un cañón); distinción que se pierden los hablantes leístas. En "oponerse", a la persona no van volverla de revés ni a girarla sobre sí misma, sino que alguien, metafóricamente, va a emplazarse enfrente para plantarle oposición.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## DomStaff

Julvenzor said:


> No, "se *le*" no es por sí misma una alternativa para la pasiva. Ocurre que desde los albores del español se desarrolló un leísmo en torno a esa estructura; pues se requiere un acusativo, no un dativo. Lo gramaticalmente correcto es "se *lo* vio en el supermercado"; sin embargo, diría que la opción con "le" es mayoritaria a excepción del Cono Sur, donde únicamente usan "lo".
> 
> El uso de los acusativos y dativos no solamente viene regido por la transitividad o intransitividad del verbo, sino que presentan una función aspectual según la relación del objeto. Hay verbos que cambian radicalmente de significado si van con acusativo o dativo. Por ejemplo, "disparar". No conlleva lo mismo que a uno "le disparen" (reciba un balazo) que "lo disparen" (lo lancen a través de un cañón); distinción que se pierden los hablantes leístas. En "oponerse", a la persona no van volverla de revés ni a girarla sobre sí misma, sino que alguien, metafóricamente, va a emplazarse enfrente para plantarle oposición.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.



Voy confundiéndome cada vez más  jájaja.

Bueno, has dicho que debería ser 'se lo vio' pero cómo lo dirías tú? No eres leísta pero la manera en que lo dijiste me ha hecho pensar que tú también dices 'se le'...

Vale. Se te ocurren otros verbos que funcionan así? Ya que lo has explicado queda muy obvio que tiene que ser 'le'. No sé por qué dudé de mí mismo.

Una cosa más...en mi libro de gramática dice 'a Roberto le vieron en...' seguramente debería ser 'a Roberto lo vieron en...'?

Siento haberte hecho tantas preguntas.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo, dado que tiendo al _purismo_, uso "se *lo*"; aunque en España y otras regiones lo mayoritario sea "se *le*"Así funcionan todos los verbos que sean transitivos y expresen al individuo mediante un pronombre acusativo (lo/la/los/las). Normalmente, casi todos los verbos transitivos expresan a las persona por medio de acusativos, constituirían excepciones aquellos algunos verbos de comunicación: preguntar, hablar, mentir, etc. (con dativo); pero no otros: interrogar, engañar, etc. (con acusativo). Tu libro de gramática es claramente leísta; tal vez lo hubiesen publicado en Madrid o Barcelona.

No me importa el _interrogatorio_, es más, me parece sumamente gratificante el poder ayudar así a un estudiante con un nivel tan avanzado. Sería una pena que los vulgarismos y solecismos hispanos pervirtieran sus dotes...

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ZSThomp

Creo que este hilo solo sirvio de confundir de mas al OP .



> Una cosa más...en mi libro de gramática dice 'a Roberto le vieron en...' seguramente debería ser 'a Roberto lo vieron en...'?



Tienes toda la razon.  Lo mas correcto seria "A Roberto lo vieron en."  Pero como el leismo es aceptado en cuanto a complementos directos hombres, no se puede tachar "le vieron" de incorrecto.

Asi veo las cosas:  Como tu estás en Gran Bretaña, y cerca de España, sientes muchisimo presion para ser "leista."  Lo que tu tienes que hacer es escoger entre ser leista o aferrarte al purismo.  

En mi caso es mas fácil, yo aprendi español latinoamericano y vivi varios años en Mexico.  No se usa el leismo aqui.

Z


----------



## Aviador

ZSThomp said:


> ...Lo que tú tienes que hacer es escoger entre ser leísta o aferrarte al purismo...


Yo no llamaría evitar el leísmo "purismo", que tiene un tufillo despectivo o peyorativo, más bien lo llamaría *coherencia*. Quien es coherente, no puede estar errado.



ZSThomp said:


> ... En mi caso es mas fácil, yo aprendí español latinoamericano y viví varios años en México.  No se usa el leísmo aquí.


En este caso específico, sí es usual el leísmo en México. Allí lo normal es decir _A Roberto se *le* vio en_... Incluso este leísmo es normal allí con complementos femeninos: _A María se *le* vio en_...


----------



## ¡Alla Voy!

Hi there,
The general rule is that if you are referring to a person you can use lo/la/los/las or le/les. However if you are referring to an object you must use the direct and indirect object correctly.
For example ¿Tienes la llave? si la tengo (direct) However, cogerle el truco a algo (to get the trick of something). You can't use lo in this second example (it needs to be indirect).
The more you expose yourself to the language e.g. books, movies etc the easier it will become.

Hope this helps


----------



## Aviador

¡Alla Voy! said:


> ... The general rule is that if you are referring to a person you can use lo/la/los/las or le/les. However if you are referring to an object you must use the direct and indirect object correctly...


I cannot disagree more. The syntax of the Spanish language does not make any distinction between  human (or humanized) and inanimate direct /indirect objects. They are both treated exactly the same in terms of their pronominalization: direct objects take accusative case and indirect objects take dative case:

Direct object → accusative: _lo_, _la_, _los_, _las_.
Indirect object → dative: _le_, _les_.
A couple of very particular exceptions to this  basic concept are done though.
1) Since in Spain the use of the dative _le_ is so much frequent in northern and central dialects (the latter has an overwhelming influence on the media of all Spain), the main Spanish language authority, the Real Academia Española, tolerates this anomaly only in the specific case of the *single human masculine* direct object: _Yo veo a Juan → Yo *le* veo_. In all other cases, it is considered unacceptable in the cult register. This does not apply to the Spanish spoken in the Americas, where the use of the accusative pronoun _lo_ is normal and universal.
2) Many speakers, in all varieties of the Spanish language, notably in the Mexican one, use the dative _le_/_les_ in *impersonal constructions with se*: _A María *se le* ve muy bien hoy_; _Qué bella música. *Se le* escucha con placer_. Many other speakers, though, coherently use the accusative pronouns "como correspondería a la función desempeñada" (Real Academia Española, Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, Leísmo 4f): _A María *se la* ve muy bien hoy; Qué bella música. *Se la* escucha con placer_.

So, what is impeccable and consistent with the Spanish syntax, something that will always be correct in all contexts and registers, is to use accusative pronouns for direct objects and dative pronouns for indirect objects, whether they are human or inanimate.


----------



## Sendro Páez

DomStaff said:


> [...] tengo otra duda del leísmo. Siempre había escrito 'se le oponían' cuando 'le' se refiere a un hombre porque así se escribió la primera vez que lo vi. Sin embargo, he leído que 'oponerse' es un verbo transitivo, así que estoy empezando a dudar de mí mismo... Sé muy bien que podría decir 'le' sin que nadie se diera cuenta porque pensaría que estoy usando un leísmo (si es 'lo') o que lo tengo bien (si de verdad tiene que ser 'le').



Un momento, por favor, me parece que el error, o tu confusión al menos, DomStaff, no estaba en el sospechoso habitual, el vilipendiado leísmo. Los errores (sí, en plural) han venido al asumir ciertas cosas en el planteamiento de ciertos ejemplos...



DomStaff said:


> Voy confundiéndome cada vez más



No, no, no: frustración, no, por favor. Es el mayor enemigo del aprender... después de tu profesora, se entiende. No, esto es broma, es difícil que un mal profesor tenga un alumno tan motivado como tú.

Volvamos atrás, a la redacción del terremoto, por un momento, y sígueme el juego:

- La anciana volvió a nacer: la sacaron de los escombros ilesa. (Conviene dar un poco de contexto, como el que yo he inventado)
- Las ancianas volvieron a nacer: las sacaron de los escombros ilesas.
- El anciano volvió a nacer: lo sacaron de los escombros ileso.
- Los ancianos volvieron a nacer: los sacaron de los escombros ilesos. (Por cierto, este grupo de personas puede ser mixto: no sabemos si todos eran varones o si había alguna mujer entre ellos)
- El anciano volvió a nacer: le sacaron de los escombros ileso. (Leísmo admitido)
- Los ancianos volvieron a nacer: les sacaron de los escombros ilesos. (Leísmo, según nos dijo implícitamente Aviador, no admitido)

Modifico la frase, con el mismo verbo transitivo, para evindenciar el contraste entre los complementos directo e indirecto:

- La anciana volvió a nacer: le sacaron del horno un pan como los que comía de niña. (La comparación puede establecerse con _como los que comía de niña_, o podría ser también _como el que comía de niña_)
- El anciano volvió a nacer: le sacaron del horno un pan como los que comía de niño.
- Los ancianos volvieron a nacer: les sacaron del horno un pan como los que comían de niños.

Otra vuelta de tuerca, cuando se pronominaliza el complemento indirecto:

- La anciana volvió a nacer: le sacaron un pan como los que comía de niña.            - ¿Sacaron?, ¿de dónde?           - Del obrador, el pan se lo sacaron del obrador.
- El anciano volvió a nacer: le sacaron una hogaza como las que comía de niño.            - ¿Sacaron?, ¿de dónde?           - Del obrador, se la sacaron del obrador, recién hecho.
- Los ancianos volvieron a nacer: les sacaron unas magdalenas como las que comían de niños.          - ¿Sacaron?, ¿de dónde?          - Se las sacaron del obrador.
- Los ancianos volvieron a nacer: les sacaron unos pasteles como los que comían de niños.             - ¿Sacaron?, ¿de dónde?          - Se los sacaron del obrador.

Más cambios en los ejemplos, para aclarar las frases en que no se menciona el sujeto, como esta de _sacaron el pan_:

- Les sacaron unos pasteles riquísimos.           - ¿Sacaron?, ¿quiénes?          - Tomás y su nuevo aprendiz, se los sacaron Tomás y su nuevo aprendiz.
- Les sacaron unos pasteles riquísimos.           - ¿Sacaron?, ¿quiénes?          - El nuevo aprendiz de Tomás, se los sacó el nuevo aprendiz de Tomás. (Así sabemos que el primer hablante dijo _sacaron_ para hacer la frase impersonal porque no consideró importante la información sobre quién sacó los pasteles, aunque la conocía)
- Les sacó unos pasteles riquísimos.             - ¿Les?, ¿a quiénes?             - A los ancianos: Tomás, el repostero, sacó a los ancianos unos pasteles riquísimos.

Bien, todo lo anterior era para decir que: está muy bien saber gramática pero, si no haces las preguntas adecuadas y, además, los ejemplos no están bien planteados, el análisis de la sintaxis te va a llevar a un caos como el que se ha montado entre varios miembros del foro que no han leído bien el enunciado de "se le oponían", me temo.

Vayamos ahora a Waterloo, hace 200 años menos 4 días:

- Se le oponían los ejércitos de cuatro naciones.
- A Napoleón se le oponían los ejércitos de cuatro naciones.
- A Napoleón se oponían los ejércitos de cuatro naciones. (¡Podemos quitar el _le_!)
- Los ejércitos de cuatro naciones se oponían a Napoleón. (Desrecomiendo, absolutamente, volver a poner el pronombre)
- Un ejército de cuatro naciones se oponía a Napoleón.
- A los franceses se les oponían los ejércitos de cuatro naciones.
- A los franceses se oponían los ejércitos de cuatro naciones. (Podemos quitar el _les_)
- Los ejércitos de cuatro naciones se oponían a los franceses. (Mejor no poner el _les_)
- Los ejércitos de cuatro naciones oponíanse a los franceses. (En desuso, anticuado, pero perfectamente correcto)
- Los ejércitos de cuatro naciones oponían a los franceses sus fuerzas combinadas.

En conclusión: ni leísmo, ni pasiva refleja (que así es como se llama esa construcción de la voz pasiva española que no existe en inglés), _ni na de na_...

Consultad estos dos, por favor:
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=oponer
http://www.rae.es/consultas/se-venden-casas-se-buscan-actores-frente-se-busca-los-culpables

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## ZSThomp

> En este caso específico, sí es usual el leísmo en México. Allí lo normal es decir _A Roberto se *le* vio en_... Incluso este leísmo es normal allí con complementos femeninos: _A María se *le* vio en_...



This is not "leismo" at least in my book as in "se le respeta."  When I refer to to "leismo" I'm talking about the traditional "le vi" instead of "lo vi." or even "le vi" instead of "la vi."

This is a very hot topic!  They should warn us to not discuss religion, politics, and "leismo"! 

Z


----------



## Sendro Páez

Aviador said:


> En este caso específico, sí es usual el leísmo en México. Allí lo normal es decir _A Roberto se *le* vio en_... Incluso este leísmo es normal allí con complementos femeninos: _A María se *le* vio en_...





ZSThomp said:


> This is not "leismo" at least in my book as in "se le respeta."  When I refer to to "leismo" I'm talking about the traditional "le vi" instead of "lo vi." or even "le vi" instead of "la vi."
> 
> This is a very hot topic!  They should warn us to not discuss religion, politics, and "leismo"!



Wait, wait, wait, let's go over it again. Using finished sentences only. They may be harder when it comes to writing them, but they're way much better when you are trying to shed some light on language issues.

- Se le respeta a Ud. mucho en esta casa, Dr. Ramírez, ya lo sabe. (Leísmo admitido)
- Se le respeta a tu padre en cualquier parte. (Leísmo admitido)
- Se le respeta a Ana la reserva que hizo el mes pasado. (There is no leísmo at all here, but the right thing)
- A Roberto se lo vio en la discoteca el jueves noche. (Right)
- A Roberto se le vio en la discoteca el jueves noche. (Leísmo admitido, and the option I'd personally use in a case like this, where the pronoun recalls a guy who's been previously mentioned)
- A Roberto se le vio en la discoteca que está en plena forma. (This is not leísmo; _le_ marks the "complemento indirecto;" the "complemento directo" is, _que Roberto está en plena forma_)
- A María se le vio en la discoteca lo bien que baila. (Right)
- A María se le vio en la reunión su espíritu de colaboración. (Right)
- A María se la vio en la reunión junto a tres compañeros. (Right)
- A María se le vio en la reunión junto a tres compañeros. (Say all your prayers, because every time someone speaks like this, a cute little polar bear cub is killed somewhere. I'm serious, since I love polar bears, quit spreading this shit, please)

The traditional shortlists of topics likely to be banned in spanish bars included _fútbol_, _toros_, _mujeres_, and, above them all, of course, grammar. We'll never know how many fights, riots, and revolutions have been prevented along the centuries by just prohibiting the mix of alcohol and grammar.

Pero, antes de que se me olvide:


DomStaff said:


> Sin embargo, normalmente, 'se le' es una alternativa a la voz pasiva, ¿no? P. ej.: _se le vio en el supermercado_ = _lo vieron en el supermercado_ = _he was seen in the supermarket_



Como dijo Julvenzor, _se le_ no debe ser tomado como _una alternativa a la voz pasiva_, aunque pueda aparecer en oraciones en voz pasiva. Pero, más grave que eso:

- Lo vieron en el supermercado. (Esta oración, sin el verbo _ser_ ni el verbo _estar_ ni un participio ni la partícula _se_, ¡no puede estar en pasiva!)
- He was seen in the supermarket. (Passive voice, with its _to be_, and its past participle)
- Él fue visto en el supermercado. (Voz pasiva y la traducción palabra por palabra al español de la anterior)
- Se le vio en el supermercado. (Construcción pasiva refleja de la anterior)

Por supuesto, las cuatro comunican la misma idea, que es lo importante: prefiero hablar un idioma que dominar su gramática.


----------



## Aviador

ZSThomp said:


> Aviador said:
> 
> 
> 
> En este caso específico, sí es usual el leísmo en México. Allí lo normal es decir _A Roberto se *le* vio en_... Incluso este leísmo es normal allí con complementos femeninos: _A María se *le* vio en_...
> 
> 
> 
> This is not "leismo" at least in my book as in "se le respeta."  When I refer to to "leismo" I'm talking about the traditional "le vi" instead of "lo vi." or even "le vi" instead of "la vi."
Click to expand...

I believe it is indeed _leísmo_ and the Real Academia seems to believe it too. In their _Dicionario panhispánico de dudas_, there is an article about the particle _se_. There, after the paragraph describing its use in impersonal constructions (se, 2.1a), the RAE directs the reader to the *article about leísmo* textually in the following terms: "Acerca del uso, en estas oraciones, de la forma de dativo _le(s)_ para el complemento directo de tercera persona (_A Juan se le vio contento en la fiesta; A los ganadores de este año se les considera los mejores en su campo_), →leísmo, 4f."
In that article about _leísmo_, the RAE says: "*4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas; por otra, en las zonas no leístas se documentan casos de leísmo, algunos solo aparentes, explicables por distintas razones:" and then, in paragraph 4f, describing this phenomenon, they say "Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_." Specially interesting is the sentence "como correspondería a la función desempeñada".
Then, the next paragraph begins as follows: "*g)* Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico..." and continues describing a different case.


----------



## nanel

Yo, que soy de Ciencias, os dejo un truquillo que me funciona bien, para los que como yo se pierden en palabras relacionadas con la gramática:

Lo/la/los/las: Complemento u Objeto Directo
Le/les: Complemento u Objeto Indirecto

Y ya se acabaron los términos gramáticales.

Vamos a ver el verbo "regalar" que funciona muy bien porque cambia el significado según se use el CD o el CI:

Pedro le/lo regala (a Juan): Vamos a ver si es complemento directo o indirecto: ¿Qué regalo? 
Si lo que regalo es a Juan (cojo a Juan, lo envuelvo para regalo y se lo doy a otra persona), Juan es un complemento directo y debo usar "lo".
Si lo que regalo es otra cosa diferente que le doy a Juan, entonces Juan es el complemento indirecto y debo usar "le".

Matar: ¿Le o lo/la mato (A Juan)? Volvemos a hacer lo mismo ¿Qué mato? ¿Mato a Juan o mato otra cosa? Como a quien mato es a Juan, uso "lo".

Llamar:
Lo llamo (por teléfono): ¿Llamo algo? No, lo llamo a él, así que uso "lo".
Le llamo idiota: ¿Qué llamo? Idiota. Luego no lo llamo a él, sino que lo que llamo es idiota, y se lo llamo a él, luego uso "le".

Clear as mud?


----------



## Sendro Páez

Todo eso es muy bonito, nanel, pero te has olvidado de hacer agujeritos en el envoltorio de Juan. Créeme que ese detalle te puede chafar una fiesta de cumpleaños.

En cuanto al método para ayudar a hablar mejor español, te lo compro, absolutamente. Basarse en el significado de las palabras, como tú haces, me parece más práctico que enredar con la sintaxis.


----------



## Julvenzor

nanel said:


> Llamar:
> Lo llamo (por teléfono): ¿Llamo algo? No, lo llamo a él, así que uso "lo".
> Le llamo idiota: ¿Qué llamo? Idiota. Luego no lo llamo a él, sino que lo que llamo es idiota, y se lo llamo a él, luego uso "le".
> 
> Clear as mud?




Lamento decir que esas reglas generales no suelen servir. Un verbo que sea desconocido para el hablante lo fuerza a ojear si el diccionario marca tr. o intr. Sólo una corrección:

Lo correcto estrictamente sería "lo llamo idiota"; "idiota" no es el OD del verbo "llamar". Se trata de un leísmo común en todo el ámbito hispanico. Aquí la cita del DPD:



> *c)* Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_[Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_ [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s)_ o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s,_ vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_(Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_(Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.






Sendro Páez said:


> En cuanto al método para ayudar a hablar mejor español, te lo compro, absolutamente. Basarse en el significado de las palabras, como tú haces, me parece más práctico que enredar con la sintaxis.




A mí la gramática me parece fundamental. Los hispanohablantes deberíamos aplicarnos más; de hecho, así la mayoría no entraría en la calle de la amargura al no entender la sintaxis de otros idiomas.

Un saludo.


----------



## ZSThomp

Sigue siendo muy interesante este hilo.  Parece que soy parcial porque digo que todo lo que sale de México es correcto salvo ese "haiga", que horror!  Y la verdad por lo menos en las zonas en que he vivido, no es comun oirse "a Maria se la vio."  Lo que se suede oir es "A Maria la vieron" usando la tercera persona del plural.  

Por ejemplo hace tiempo le pregunté a una amiga qué le habia pasado a su perro.  A esto me dijo "me lo envenenaron."  En ingles yo diria "he was poisoned (fue envenenado)"  porque cuando oigo "me lo envenenaron", pienso en un grupo de maleantes que se juntaron para hacer la tarea de envenenar a dicho perro.  O cuando dicen "me robaron el tanque de gas,"  pienso en 20 hombres que vienen en una camioneta y que vinieron 20 porque precisamente se requieren 20 por alguna razon para llevarse el tanque de gas sin que nadie se de cuenta.  Tal vez esto sea una idiosincrasia mia nada mas.

Z


----------



## Julvenzor

ZSThomp said:


> Sigue siendo muy interesante este hilo.  Parece que soy parcial porque digo que todo lo que sale de México es correcto salvo ese "haiga", que horror!  Y la verdad por lo menos en las zonas en que he vivido, no es comun oirse "a Maria se la vio."  Lo que se suede oir es "A Maria la vieron" usando la tercera persona del plural.
> 
> Por ejemplo hace tiempo le pregunté a una amiga qué le habia pasado a su perro.  A esto me dijo "me lo envenenaron."  En ingles yo diria "he was poisoned (fue envenenado)"  porque cuando oigo "me lo envenenaron", pienso en un grupo de maleantes que se juntaron para hacer la tarea de envenenar a dicho perro.  O cuando dicen "me robaron el tanque de gas,"  pienso en 20 hombres que vienen en una camioneta y que vinieron 20 porque precisamente se requieren 20 por alguna razon para llevarse el tanque de gas sin que nadie se de cuenta.  Tal vez esto sea una idiosincrasia mia nada mas.
> 
> Z




No crea que sea solamente parte de su idiosincrasia. Al aparecer en forma plural, a mí también me transmite la sensación de que ha venido un grupo a realizar la acción. Es como si admitiésemos que, ante el desconocimiento del número, podría tratarse de un sujeto o de varios. A pesar de ello, "nos gusta más". Las pasivas perifrásticas suenan cargadas, pesadas, difíciles de soltar por la boca sin sufrir un retortijón.

Cada país comete sus propios solecismos y, con el devenir del tiempo, he ido captando cuáles son los fallos más comunes en algunos. En México:


1) Apócopes indebidas:* *Primer** vez, **primer** misión...

2) Discordancia pronominal: **Se los* *dije, **se las* *vi (cuando se trata de un único objeto directo y nos referimos a un conjunto de individuos bajo "ustedes").

3) Discordancia de clíticos: **Le** regaron eso a los chicos.

4) Intransitivación: ¿Podemos **intentar**?, Batman **inicia**.


Un saludo.


----------



## nanel

Sendro Páez said:


> Todo eso es muy bonito, nanel, pero te has olvidado de hacer agujeritos en el envoltorio de Juan. Créeme que ese detalle te puede chafar una fiesta de cumpleaños.


 Ja ja ja. Tienes toda la razón 

Julvenzor, me alegro de haber puesto ese ejemplo porque así aprendo algo nuevo y digo "lo llamo [...]" a partir de ahora ¡Gracias!

Aunque no es excusa, ya os dije que nunca fui buena en Lengua. Intentaba explicarlo de una forma un poco más sencilla porque sinceramente cuando leo explicaciones con términos de este estilo (copio de uno de tus posts para que veas de lo que hablo): _apócopes indebidas, discordancia pronominal, discordancia de clíticos_ y demás, no entiendo ni jota. Así que pienso que otra persona que no sea tan experta en gramática como vosotros y que encima no sea su idioma, no debe entender nada.

Recordé al leer este hilo que lo de preguntar ¿Qué [verbo]? era uno de los truquillos que nos enseñaban de pequeños para distinguir entre objeto directo e indirecto. También los habrá que dominen todos estos términos, no digo que no, pero para mí it may as well be Greek  Me pregunto si no habrá alguna forma más sencilla de entender cuándo usar le/les y cuándo lo/la/los/las. La típica que nos enseñan en clase cuando estudiamos un idioma extranjero.


----------



## ZSThomp

Julvenzor,

  Gracias por tu post tan dilucidador.  Ya guardé tu lista de los errores de lenguaje mas cometidos en México para aprovecharla en el futuro.  Yo, por mi parte, vivi cinco años alrededor de gente pobre en México no creo que hicieran tantos errores al hablar como lo hacemos los angloparlantes.  Decimos cosas como "Me and him went to the store." y "That ain't no car", dos frases sumamente agramaticales.  En cambio en el español mexicano que he oido no se cometen semejantes errores tan obvios.  

   La verdad quisiera que alguien abriera un hilo de "errores linguisticas en español" para desarrollar este tema tan interesante.  Podriamos hacer en este hilo pero creo que va en contra de las normas asi que mejor no.

Z


----------

